# Rapido 927F Technical Information



## 111420 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have just purchased a 2006 Rapido 927F on the Fiat Alko chassis and cannot find any real technical data about this model ?

Does anyone know what the unladen weight of 3060 kgs is made up of ??

I also am trying to find out how large the fresh water tank is ? I understand that it may be 100 ltrs ?

We have down sized from a 2005 Burstner 685 and must say that the Rapido build quality is much superior.

A truly first rate 6 metre A class.

gipseyjack


----------



## Paulweeks (Dec 19, 2018)

gipseyjack said:


> I have just purchased a 2006 Rapido 927F on the Fiat Alko chassis and cannot find any real technical data about this model ?
> 
> Does anyone know what the unladen weight of 3060 kgs is made up of ??
> 
> ...


Hi Gypsey jack
I am afraid I can't answer your questions as I am in the same boat ! I am just buying a 2006. Rapido 927 f. And I am having trouble finding out much tech. Information. As far as I know mine is rated at 3850 kgs. I don't pick it up for a few weeks and when I do it has got all of its manuals with it, so if you haven't found out what you want to know by then I may be able to help. But I was hoping to be able to read up on the internet and get some knowledge before I pick it up. It would also be nice to chat with some other owners, if you find a source of information I would be pleased hear about it, good luck Paul.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It is probable that the OP has sorted his problems in the intervening 10 years or so since it was posted


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe paulweeks is buying gypsyjack's MH?! Maybe he found doco in the meantime n will pass them on. Hope so. 

Welcome paulweeks.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Paulweeks said:


> Hi Gypsey jack
> I am afraid I can't answer your questions as I am in the same boat ! I am just buying a 2006. Rapido 927 f. And I am having trouble finding out much tech. Information. As far as I know mine is rated at 3850 kgs. I don't pick it up for a few weeks and when I do it has got all of its manuals with it, so if you haven't found out what you want to know by then I may be able to help. But I was hoping to be able to read up on the internet and get some knowledge before I pick it up. It would also be nice to chat with some other owners, if you find a source of information I would be pleased hear about it, good luck Paul.


Paul there is a very good Facebook Rapido group might be able to answer your query: Rapido Owners Group UK.


----------

